# Comment être sûr que j'ai bien installer le fusion drive?



## itony (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Il y a deux jours j'ai acheté un iMac 21,5 pouces avec un fusion drive 1To. Je suis donc nouveau dans le monde osx et par la même occasion nouveau dans ce forum. 

Quand j'ai reçu l'iMac, bien sûr tout était installé déjà mais j'ai eu quelques problemes c'est pour cela que j'ai dû réinstaller El Capitan. Le problème c'est que étant un peu newbie je ne suis pas sûr que j'ai bien installé le fusion drive. Je n'ai fait que suivre les instructions du site Apple en choisissant Macintosh HD et en laissant le mac faire son boulot comme un grand. 

Je mets quand même un screen du menu stockage peut être que ça peut aider. Je vois la petite inscription "Fusion Drive" mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

Salut *itony*.

Il est parfois "imprudent" de poser des « questions », car il arrive qu'on obtienne des « réponses » qui mettent à jour le système astronomique étrange d'une étoile inconnue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 => tel est bien celui dont relève le «Fusion Drive» : l'« étoile » du CoreStorage - le plus étrange format logique issu de l'ingéniérie de la .

☟​
Un «Fusion Drive» _exporte_ à partir de 2 disques physiques hétérogènes (SSD & HDD) un volume logique unique. Pour ce faire, une architecture complexe est mise en place, qui consiste en 3 "instances" ou "couches" logicielles :

- 1° à la base (instance primaire) : un Physical Volume ("Volume Physique" = émulation de disque dur) est _importé_ sur chacune des 2 partitions d'accueil des disques physiques : la partition /dev/disk0s2 (secteur 2 du disque 0) du SDD et la partition /dev/disk1s2 (secteur 2 du disque 1) du HDD => on obtient donc 2 Physical Volumes, un peu l'analogue de disques virtuels .dmg qui auraient la taille d'une partition entière et se trouveraient "collés" sur elles ;

- 2° en intercalaire (instance secondaire) : une Logical Volume Family ("Famille de Volumes Logiques" = instance de paramétrage ou encore de pilotage), unicitaire, solidarise les 2 Volumes Physiques de manière à _exporter_ à partir d'eux un Volume Logique solitaire.

- 3° au sommet (instance tertiaire) : un Logical Volume ("Volume Logique" = couche de support vide) se trouve monté par la Famille de Volumes Logiques sur la base des 2 Volumes Physiques qui émulent des disques durs.​
=> j'admets que cette description est assez "abstruse", mais c'est que son objet lui-même (le Fusion Drive) est une "réalité logique" tout à fait "abstruse" intrinsèquement.

♤​
Les 3 instances que je viens de te décrire (les 2 Physical Volumes, chacun "collé" à même la partition principale de son disque physique respectif ; la Famille de Volumes Logiques médiatrice ; et le Volume Logique unique de sortie) sont empilées dans un conteneur logiciel global qui s'intitule un Groupe de Volumes Logiques (Logical Volume Group). Cet empilement d'instances relève d'un format logique original : le CoreStorage (magazinage_du_noyau).

Bref : un Volume Logique unique se trouve _exporté_ en sortie, qui consiste en une couche support vide, sur laquelle repose "tout en haut de la pile" (_on top of the pool_) le système de fichiers classique "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)" (jhfs+) de l'OS.

Par rapport à ce contexte, lorsque tu as "ré-installé" «El Capitan» (à la suite de problèmes), qu'est-ce que tu as fait ? Eh bien ! je conjecture que tu t'es contenté de déclencher une ré-écriture du _contenu_ du système de fichiers jhfs+ terminal, laquelle n'a absolument rien touché à l'édifice logique du «Fusion Drive» : les 2 Physical Volumes sont toujours bien en place sur chacun des 2 disques, la Logical Volume Family est toujours bien là qui gère l'_exportation_ d'un volume à partir de ces 2 Volumes Physiques, et le Logical Volume unique : le Volume Logique _exporté_ est toujours bien en place, comme une espèce de couche support sommitale => tu n'as fait que "restaurer" le contenu d'écritures du système de fichiers OS X Étendu qui repose bien peinard sur cet empilement de "matelas" logiques (Logical Stack).

♧​
Il t'est très facile d'obtenir la vérification expérimentale de ces conjectures : va depuis ta session dans «El Capitan» à _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Tu vois s'ouvrir une fenêtre qui a l'air de celle d'un traitement de texte très basique, dans laquelle tu peux passer des commandes (informatives ou opératives) en mode texte. Saisis la commande (purement informative) :


```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> tu invoques par là l'exécutable UNIX diskutil (disk_utility : le même que pilote graphiquement le logiciel «Utilitaire de Disque», mais qui peut être manipulé via le «Terminal» d'une manière disons plus "granulaire" et moins "tout-en-un" que par le procédé du "presse-bouton" graphique) avec le verbe list (lister) et la spécification intercalaire cs (abrégé de "CoreStorage") --> le tableau distributif des instances de ton format CoreStorage existant va se trouver affiché en retour --> peux-tu sélectionner toutes les lignes au pointeur, par *⌘C* les copier dans le presse-papier et par *⌘V *les coller ici en réponse ?

♡​
Je te fais le pari _a priori_ que la distribution de ce tableau consiste en *5* instances en cascade, chacune identifiée par un UUID de 32 caractères alpha-numériques :

- 1° Logical Volume Group ;
- 2° Physical Volume n° 1 correspondant à la partition /dev/disk0s2 du SSD ;
- 3° Physical Volume n° 2 correspondant à la partition /dev/disk1s2 du HDD ;
- 4° Logical Volume Family ;
- 5° Logical Volume évalué comme un /dev/disk2​

=> si tel est bien le cas, ton «Fusion Drive» est intact et ton intervention antérieure n'a fait que "remeubler" à neuf le système de fichiers jhfs+ d'«El Capitan» supporté tout en haut de cet empilement logique (Logical Stack).

♢​


----------



## Re drum (11 Janvier 2016)

Pour moi c'est clair sur ton jpeg. Ta qu'un seul volume interne : ton fusion drive.
Sinon tu aurait deux disque interne (sans parler du 500Go) :  un SSD et HD.

Je peut te confirmer car j'ai eu le cas ya pas une semaine. J'ai du refusionner les deux volume en un seul.


----------

